# FrontierVille



## Jokxer (4. Juli 2010)

Darf man hier nach Nachbarn für Frontierville Facebook suchen? Oder ist das verboten bzw. zu gefährlich wegen spam, Hack etc.??


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal das geht in Ordnung, aufjedenfall steht nichts in den Regeln.


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

Wobei man dies ja sehr einfach in FB machen könnte oder ? 
Einfach die Gruppe suchen davon ( da finden sich sicher einige), dann mal die Diskussionen durchsehen und tadaaaaaa:
"Add me"
Es gibt dort zig Diskussionen, die so oder so ähnlich anfangen. Man brauch nicht viel. Einfach bissel Englisch und die User aus den anderen schönen Ländern verstehen was du brauchst, wobei du Hilfe benötigst wobei sie auch so einfach gerne helfen, wenn du auch ihnen hilfst.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------

